# everything unther the sun except for 1



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

02Dec15

Selina caught her first fish on a baitcaster!
We took home 3 hybrids for dinner, but found lots of variety today and yet still no striper:no:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

One of these days you'll get one bro!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Yah like tomorrow hahaha figers crossed


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Selina, Congratulations. You have mastered one more tool from the toolbox.

Josh, OK. This is getting ridiculous. I applaud the Bass and the Chain Pickerel but a Painted Box Turtle on a lipped hard bait......I just don't know what to say. Just when you got over your love of Sailcats, you find another specie to embrace. 

If you would quit fooling around collecting Needlefish and 
Box turtles, you might have time to devote to that Striper.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I believe that is just a regular old painted turtle.

Nice mix of fish.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Selina, Congratulations. You have mastered one more tool from the toolbox.
> 
> Josh, OK. This is getting ridiculous. I applaud the Bass and the Chain Pickerel but a Painted Box Turtle on a lipped hard bait......I just don't know what to say. Just when you got over your love of Sailcats, you find another specie to embrace.
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed your call I was on mid cast hahaha
Trust me Im throwin the big dog lures every chance I get but nada so far


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

MrFish said:


> I believe that is just a regular old painted turtle.


Thanks for the correction, Professor Gadget. I thought you scientists used Latin names. I made mine up, where did you get yours? 

I looked up, 'Regular Old Painted Turtle' and didn't come up with anything except for a picture of a guy sitting on an antique Igloo cooler in the back of a junk yard petting his amphibian.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

It was a rather large turtle for the area... here is a more clear pic.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks babe for taking me out today and letting me use your revo rocket to practice my bait casting skills . Think I'm ready for my own  .... hope we can go out again tommorow I really want to catch a bass now and more hybrids


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> It was a rather large turtle for the area... here is a more clear pic.


Yeah, I'll say he's big. From the picture, I'd say he wears about a size 10 tennis shoe.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice multi-species day out there today man. Looks like Selina is picking up the casting setup quickly, nice job:thumbup:


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

is the Browns landing still open?


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

there are big stripers in Yellow River and in Blackwater ….have not been that way in a long time …what decent landing are still open in that area..thanks


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

No boat launches are open.. The fish are extinct in that water... STAY AWAY!!! lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

What you're referring to as "hybrids" -- are those Sunshine Bass?

http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/profiles/freshwater/sunshine-bass/


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yo-Zuri said:


> What you're referring to as "hybrids" -- are those Sunshine Bass?
> 
> http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/profiles/freshwater/sunshine-bass/










I'm sure it is. I underlined where it says "a hybrid." just slang I reckon


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

That came out really blurry.. Second sentence under "appearance" on that Web page 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> One of these days you'll get one bro!


I think he needs to SEE one so he'll know what he's after. This may help him....


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> I think he needs to SEE one so he'll know what he's after. This may help him....


That's a stud! Nice fish.. Escambia?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Plenty of big striper on Escambia. This one ate a Pointer 78 while trout fishing. Quite the battle on trout tackle...


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Plenty of big striper on Escambia. This one ate a Pointer 78 while trout fishing. Quite the battle on trout tackle...


That's what I'm talking about! Great job.. Today?


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Stud Striper, Jeffro. 

You told me about that one and I had no reason to doubt it but now, you produced the proof.

That is a file photo of your big one, right?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Stud Striper, Jeffro.
> 
> You told me about that one and I had no reason to doubt it but now, you produced the proof.
> 
> That is a file photo of your big one, right?


I have a file photo of a BW Striper...


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> I have a file photo of a BW Striper...


I just left Academy with some new weapons! They have big top waters for 3.50 right now.. I'm gonna give it hell all this weekend! What did you catch her on? Awesome job btw


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

timjb83 said:


> I just left Academy with some new weapons! They have big top waters for 3.50 right now.. I'm gonna give it hell all this weekend! What did you catch her on? Awesome job btw


Caught that one on a 6" Bomber Windchaser. Caught this one on a large, pink Heddon Chugin' Spook - one of my favorites..


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Caught that one on a 6" Bomber Windchaser. Caught this one on a large, pink Heddon Chugin' Spook - one of my favorites..












Caught these last year, this time, on a mullet style she-dog. The one with my son measured 36". Had 3 mullet in her belly about 7-8" long. In BW


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice fish. They pull hard.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

I caught test on Blackwater last year. 34 and 38 lbs


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

frayedknot said:


> I caught test on Blackwater last year. 34 and 38 lbs


Damn son! Let me know when you wanna go fishing!   lol


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Dammmm!! Yall have caught some River Monsters

But Im living in the Now, yall gave me enough evidence that they were here. I want to justify that fact and catch one in the near future!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

frayedknot said:


> I caught test on Blackwater last year. 34 and 38 lbs


Thats one hell of a catch... best Ive seen around these parts. For inshore that to me Sir is Bar None surpasses inshore grouper, snapper,Tarpon, exc exc Stripers are a rare enough catch to be considered a Trophy thats gota make a hell of a fish story, please tell.


Before anyone Judges yah I know Tarpon are huge and all but to me its like hunting something you cant eat... like shooting a hippopotamus, whats the point.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

frayedknot said:


> I caught test on Blackwater last year. 34 and 38 lbs


That, my friend, is a 'Smack Down' on the Stripes. Even got a nice Red in the pile. I'll take a shot in the dark and say this was in the springtime?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

The fish! Look at the fish!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Bodupp said:


> The fish! Look at the fish!


That's why I love living here.. So much variety to catch and big arse Stripers to boot. I love the hit, hook set and pull of a big stripe bass!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Okey-dokey, Josh. I'm "outa da net" for a while but I'm quite certain some of the true Striper anglers on here will be showing you some recent Stripers soon --- like mid-next week...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

frayedknot said:


> I caught test on Blackwater last year. 34 and 38 lbs


I think I see a Red tail in the box... What's your best Striper bait and what kinda tackle??? VERY nice catch!!! You must not have posted that pic on this forum last year - unless I was out of the country, I would have remembered that photo!!!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Bodupp said:


> The fish! Look at the fish!


OK, Bodupp. No fair throwing in those big Lake Martin hogs. You will get everybody too excited. 

I think I remember when you took those kids out and caught those. Memory of a lifetime. 

Were any Shad injured, in the making of those photos?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Stud Striper, Jeffro.
> 
> You told me about that one and I had no reason to doubt it but now, you produced the proof.
> 
> That is a file photo of your big one, right?


Yeah that was the winter before last, definitely not today. Came off of one of those magic cypress trees.....:whistling:
Caught this one in Mulat bayou this time last year. Very unexpected in the shallow area(3' deep) I was fishing. Unfortunately it swallowed my jerkbait deep and wouldn't revive, but it was delicious. These striper really do travel all over the place in the upper bays. 


And as for the present, had a monster on for about 5 minutes before this happened:001_huh: Time to beef up those hooks even more.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

What's the typical depth of water in which people catch these Stripers in Blackwater and Escambia? I might be out there this weekend.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Man, there are some really nice striper showing up in this thread. Great pics :notworthy:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I've caught them with large topwater lures, large shallow diving cranks, 3/4 oz gold & silver spoons, 3/4 oz Saltwater Rat-L-Trap.... I don't use live bait for anything except for Crappie and Shellcracker/Stump Knocker/Bream...


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey guys, Josh (Limitout), just told me about this post. I am trying to write a paper to the FWC about the importance of the Blackwater Fisheries Center and the major role they play in keeping the striped bass and hybrid striped bass population alive in this area. There has been a lot of criticism about whether or not anglers are utilizing the striped bass fishery and whether or not it is useful for them to continue to raising stripers. Striped bass cannot spawn in the local rivers due to them not being long enough. Striped bass eggs have to free float in the water column for 48hrs. The rivers around here get into saltwater long before the eggs can hatch. That being said the local populations we do have around here are entirely reliant on the fish hatchery. If you don't mind I would like to use ya'lls photos for my paper. Any additional information such as more pictures, data on the fish you have caught such as date caught, length, weight and the general body of water the fish was caught would be greatly helpful. Furthermore any testimonials any of y'all want to send me would also help. My favorite fish to target in these areas are the stripers and I would like to see this fishery continue long into the future! In addition to that, my dad works for the FWC at the Blackwater facility, all of the fish y'all have posted on here are ones he has had a direct involvement in spawning and stocking in the rivers. That being said it is awesome seeing his hard work paying off! As well as seeing lots of happy anglers and more and more of y'all getting involved. Please PM me any information you would like to share.
Thanks again,
Brian Arnold


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

is that a pike in the one pic? didnt know we had those this far south


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

NO TURTLES IN MY FOOT THREAD! I see how you trying to sneak it in there Josh!!! You try BW yet? I bet you'd catch a stripe there brother!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Jason said:


> NO TURTLES IN MY FOOT THREAD! I see how you trying to sneak it in there Josh!!! You try BW yet? I bet you'd catch a stripe there brother!


Jason - you ought not tell him that. He just might wonder over her and catch "*******" and like it. Then we may never get rid of him...


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

snakeman14 said:


> Hey guys, Josh (Limitout), just told me about this post. I am trying to write a paper to the FWC about the importance of the Blackwater Fisheries Center and the major role they play in keeping the striped bass and hybrid striped bass population alive in this area. There has been a lot of criticism about whether or not anglers are utilizing the striped bass fishery and whether or not it is useful for them to continue to raising stripers. Striped bass cannot spawn in the local rivers due to them not being long enough. Striped bass eggs have to free float in the water column for 48hrs. The rivers around here get into saltwater long before the eggs can hatch. That being said the local populations we do have around here are entirely reliant on the fish hatchery. If you don't mind I would like to use ya'lls photos for my paper. Any additional information such as more pictures, data on the fish you have caught such as date caught, length, weight and the general body of water the fish was caught would be greatly helpful. Furthermore any testimonials any of y'all want to send me would also help. My favorite fish to target in these areas are the stripers and I would like to see this fishery continue long into the future! In addition to that, my dad works for the FWC at the Blackwater facility, all of the fish y'all have posted on here are ones he has had a direct involvement in spawning and stocking in the rivers. That being said it is awesome seeing his hard work paying off! As well as seeing lots of happy anglers and more and more of y'all getting involved. Please PM me any information you would like to share.
> Thanks again,
> Brian Arnold


Thanks for doing this, didn't know they were even thinking of ending it. Would never want to see that and hope it continues for a long time. Will send you a PM shortly. Thanks again


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

One more that I caught.. 22# in BW on 10# test, drag screaming before sun down


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

cmg76 said:


> is that a pike in the one pic? didnt know we had those this far south


Trust me, I wish it was a true "pike." I'm from Wisconsin & have always enjoyed targeting northern pike. Ever since I've moved here I've missed fishing for them, because all we have here are a couple species of pickerel, which are much smaller. They're still super aggressive & a lot of fun to target & catch though!


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Didnt know there were Chain Pickerel down this far south. Furthest south Ive caught them was North GA. Wish I had a boat to go up in the rivers and throw some spoons for them.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Some refer to them as Jack Fish. I 've caught more on spinner bait than any other lure.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

Yeah I'm from Illinois I feel ya man. Miss my walleye and musky but these reds are pretty sweet


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

snakeman14 said:


> Hey guys, Josh (Limitout), just told me about this post. I am trying to write a paper to the FWC about the importance of the Blackwater Fisheries Center and the major role they play in keeping the striped bass and hybrid striped bass population alive in this area. There has been a lot of criticism about whether or not anglers are utilizing the striped bass fishery and whether or not it is useful for them to continue to raising stripers. Striped bass cannot spawn in the local rivers due to them not being long enough. Striped bass eggs have to free float in the water column for 48hrs. The rivers around here get into saltwater long before the eggs can hatch. That being said the local populations we do have around here are entirely reliant on the fish hatchery. If you don't mind I would like to use ya'lls photos for my paper. Any additional information such as more pictures, data on the fish you have caught such as date caught, length, weight and the general body of water the fish was caught would be greatly helpful. Furthermore any testimonials any of y'all want to send me would also help. My favorite fish to target in these areas are the stripers and I would like to see this fishery continue long into the future! In addition to that, my dad works for the FWC at the Blackwater facility, all of the fish y'all have posted on here are ones he has had a direct involvement in spawning and stocking in the rivers. That being said it is awesome seeing his hard work paying off! As well as seeing lots of happy anglers and more and more of y'all getting involved. Please PM me any information you would like to share.
> Thanks again,
> Brian Arnold


Well then, here: 39" Caught on Blackwater end of Feb 2015 Super Pogy hardbait. Released....


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

kanaka said:


> Well then, here: 39" Caught on Blackwater end of Feb 2015 Super Pogy hardbait. Released....


At least you could smile in the picture... Geeez! Lol. Great job.. I'm going in the morning damn it!! Hahahaha 

Did you pop a vein holding that big bastard up?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

That's fishing partner, he had a woody for a week.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

timjb83 said:


> At least you could smile in the picture... Geeez! Lol. Great job.. I'm going in the morning damn it!! Hahahaha
> 
> Did you pop a vein holding that big bastard up?


You can't see the "sky hook" - in this photo - that's actually holding up the fish!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Yea I caught this one way back when... 05Dec15 hahaha Escambia Stripers they do swim!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

5 Dec????? haha


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

kanaka said:


> That's fishing partner, he had a woody for a week.


Kanaka,

I see you have that 39"er on the Boca-Grip. Any idea what it weighed?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Kanaka,
> 
> I see you have that 39"er on the Boca-Grip. Any idea what it weighed?


Cheap Berkley "boga" no scale. General consensus on this forum was 30-35lb. It almost bent the rubber net, took two of us to get it over the gunnel and fishing partner was straining while I was getting artsy fartsy shooting pics cause of the weight.


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Where'd you find the pike? I haven't eaten pike since I lived up north..


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

JV22 said:


> Where'd you find the pike? I haven't eaten pike since I lived up north..


not a pike but a pickerel. they are mostly found in the river cuts and ponds. if you think LM Bass are near then so are the pickerel.


----------

